# G-Shock Riseman Battery Problems - Help!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a G-9200R Riseman and the battery seemed to die recently (even though it's solar powered?). The original battery was a standard 1616, not the recommended rechargeable CTL1616, but it had been working fine since I bought the watch about a year or two ago. It was 2nd hand from the RLT sales section, so I don't know when it was originally changed, or how old the watch is. I fitted another standard 1616, thinking it would at least power up the module, but the screen stayed blank. Then I left it on the window sill for a while to see if that would bring it back to life, and when I looked a few hours later it was working, but the "C" was blinking to indicate it needed charging. I reset the time and left it alone, then when I looked later it was blank again.

Next step was to buy a new Panasonic CTL1616 rechargeable battery (Â£11.49 each - OUCH!) and I fitted that yesterday, but still no joy. I will leave the watch on my window sill all day today and see what happens, but if it doesn't come back to life I'm out of ideas. I'm convinced the module isn't completely dead because it did work for a while, but I'm not sure if I have missed something, so any suggestions welcome. I am hoping it's just a case of the solar cell being completely flat, and taking a while to get charged up (wishful thinking!). I don't think I could have damaged the module by fitting the non-rechargeable battery because that's what was fitted previously, and it worked fine.

Just to add, I did the usual bridging with fine tweezers between the battery and A/C contact, but that didn't make any difference. Does anyone out there know if there is some sort of secret trick to bring the Riseman back to life after a battery change, other than pressing any button to reactivate the display when in power saving mode? I've left it on the window sill again to get some light, but I can't imagine it's as simple as that...

If I can't get it going, does anyone know where I can buy a new module, or has someone out there got one for sale? I'm not bothered about all the functions other than time and backlight, so if the sensor part doesn't work I'd still be interested. My only other alternative is to buy another complete watch to replace it, but I'd rather repair the one I've got if possible as it's in immaculate cosmetic condition. I know Amazon are selling the multiband version for Â£117.00 at the moment, so that is an option I guess....

Gutted, it's probably my favourite G-Shock


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.

I've heard of just one case where a solar powered Casio died, so it does happen. It would be unusual for it to fully discharge when if you were constantly wearing it though.

If the battery was completely flat you will need to leave it outside, in direct sunlight for a day or so to recharge. If you have to leave it indoors it will take considerably longer to recharge.

Unfortunately it sounds as if your problem may be a solar cell issue - if that's the case, you are looking at a replacement watch (module if available).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers mate, the problem is I wear my watches in rotation (I just choose one at random every morning) so the Riseman probably gets worn only 2 or 3 times a month. The rest of the time it sits on a hanging rack in my office, away from the window. It is designed to go into various stages of power saving modes, with the time & date etc stored in the background, and normally just a press of any button brings the screen back to life. However, after the battery went dead I left it for about 3 weeks, so I think the solar cell must be completely discharged.

I didn't think to try leaving it outdoors, so that will be my next option, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Bugger. Thought the final Â£12 job might do the trick. That's annoying. Good luck!

You can often find Risemans for sale on here or the other place for about Â£90...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I still haven't given up hope mate.... At the very least, I've now got a spare rechargeable battery and an immaculate Riseman case and strap :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I still haven't given up hope mate.... At the very least, I've now got a spare rechargeable battery and an immaculate Riseman case and strap :lol:


 :lol:

Silver lining and all that, eh?

Mind you, you could look for a real beater of a Riseman. Some people do use them as they were intended rather than storing their Gs in protective watch cases.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, I will keep an eye out for a spares/repairs one on ebay for a working module if this doesn't come back to life.

All mine are worn normally, but not abused or battered like some, and they are stored on display from a hanging rack on the wall rather than in cases. I like to see them all lined up and choose a different one each day (although judging by some of the comments, I'd guess a lot of people on here would probably think they are best kept out of sight, ha ha! :lol: )


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Try pressing all buttons in together at the same time for 30 seconds. Look up re set.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just tried that a couple of times and it didn't work. I haven't seen anywhere that describes a reset procedure, I assume it's just the 4 main buttons excluding the light and Alti buttons?

Any other suggestions? :wallbash:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Just tried that a couple of times and it didn't work. I haven't seen anywhere that describes a reset procedure, I assume it's just the 4 main buttons excluding the light and Alti buttons?
> 
> Any other suggestions? :wallbash:


I remember a local battery changer had the same problem, he said it was holding the main buttons down that sorted it. Try taking the battery out and testing its voltage, then trying again. Sorry I cannot suggest a magic cure.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the magic cure might be to sell a couple more watches on here and just buy a new Riseman :lol:

Thanks for the help anyway mate, much appreciated.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Yeah, I will keep an eye out for a spares/repairs one on ebay for a working module if this doesn't come back to life.
> 
> All mine are worn normally, but not abused or battered like some, and they are stored on display from a hanging rack on the wall rather than in cases. I like to see them all lined up and choose a different one each day (although judging by some of the comments, I'd guess a lot of people on here would probably think they are best kept out of sight, ha ha! :lol: )




My Gs are left on the window sill. One is dumped in a box:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, the plot thickens on this one... Had a look this morning, the watch was sat in bright sunlight (at last!) on the window sill, and guess what? The display had come back to life and the battery indicator showed a full charge. Great, I was all excited and reset time/date etc, switched off the power save mode, then gave the watch a good clean up ready to wear today, and.... er.... by the time I'd finished dunking it in a sink full of warm water the display had gone off again! Now it's back on the window sill, and after a few minutes the display has come back to life again, but is showing battery charge at the lowest level with a flashing "C"... Looks like it will be a sunny day today though, so I'll stick it outside in the back garden and hope the extra brightness will somehow give it more juice. I'm hoping it just needs a really good charge up in decent sunlight to recover.

Bleedin' solar powered watches - What a great idea! :lol:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Well, the plot thickens on this one... Had a look this morning, the watch was sat in bright sunlight (at last!) on the window sill, and guess what? The display had come back to life and the battery indicator showed a full charge. Great, I was all excited and reset time/date etc, switched off the power save mode, then gave the watch a good clean up ready to wear today, and.... er.... by the time I'd finished dunking it in a sink full of warm water the display had gone off again! Now it's back on the window sill, and after a few minutes the display has come back to life again, but is showing battery charge at the lowest level with a flashing "C"... *Looks like it will be a sunny day today though, so I'll stick it outside in the back garden* and hope the extra brightness will somehow give it more juice. I'm hoping it just needs a really good charge up in decent sunlight to recover.
> 
> Bleedin' solar powered watches - What a great idea! :lol:


Hope a magpie doesn't fancy it :lol: :lol:

Hopefully this will sort it out for you


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, I hadn't considered that! It was on a table, but now I'm paranoid and taking no chances:










Although there are plenty of G-Shock haters on here who probably think a magpie nicking it would do me a favour.... :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I hope I'm not speaking too soon, but it looks like.... The mighty Riseman LIVES!!!










Still only showing medium on the battery indicator, even after spending all week on the window sill, but I'm wearing it today just to see what will happen...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it looked good for 2 hours, then died again.... :wallbash:

Strangely, when it's left on the window sill in the sun it comes back to life and has remembered the correct time etc... A bit inconvenient only being able to wear it in bright light though :lol:

I think I'll give up on this one. I dunno if the battery I bought is faulty, or if the solar cell is knackered, but no point wearing the damned thing if it won't hold the charge properly.

Gutted.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, since I first started this thread the Riseman has worked intermittently, always keeping good time in the background, but the display wouldn't stay on unless it was in daylight. Could have been a duff rechargeable battery of course, but I don't know how to test for that and didn't want to spend more on another one. I decided to try a module swap instead, so I could at least wear it as a beater if nothing else. Tried various modules from my spares box and found a few that fitted (The Riseman module is surprisingly small, so the case had to be butchered to fit even the smallest modules...). Not really happy with this particular one, but it will do until I can find a module I like better, and it means I can at least wear the watch again.

Here's the first attempt, showing the bezel as it came out of the doner watch:










And here's a pic showing the bezel blacked out, which looks a bit better and less fussy, but still not great:










I am keeping my eye out for alternative modules, so if anyone out there has got something that might be suitable, feel free to PM me. Doesn't necessarily need to be Casio, but would need to be quite small and thin (normal G-Shock modules are much too big to fit inside this one).

Cheers guys :thumbup:


----------

